# Recycling Sublimation Paper?



## funkmaster (Jan 27, 2007)

Is there any reason you can't or should not recycle used sublimation transfer paper? I don't mean use it again, I mean send it to a company that recycles paper. We roll our paper and put it with our general recyclables (which they accept). What do you guys usually do with all of that waste paper? Just something I was thinking about. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

funkmaster said:


> Is there any reason you can't or should not recycle used sublimation transfer paper? I don't mean use it again, I mean send it to a company that recycles paper. We roll our paper and put it with our general recyclables (which they accept). What do you guys usually do with all of that waste paper? Just something I was thinking about. Thanks for your replies.


I have now tried with two different trash companies and they didn't want it. I now shred it and bag it, pouring it into businesses front doors who don't remove me from their mailing lists...


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Sub paper is regular paper with a silica (sand, i.e. clay) coating. Clay-coated papers are not uncommon, and have been used for decades by printers and artists. Sub ink is water-based, and does not contain nasty solvents or other chemicals. Once dry all that's left is the same kind of synthetic dyes in a 50/50 t-shirt.

Some waste management companies only want you to recycle newsprint and cardboard, so I guess in that case you'll just have to throw your away. Others, like the one that services my town, encourage you to recycle all paper products, as long as they aren't soiled with grease or other contaminants, or have old food on them.


----------



## funkmaster (Jan 27, 2007)

JYA said:


> I have now tried with two different trash companies and they didn't want it. I now shred it and bag it, pouring it into businesses front doors who don't remove me from their mailing lists...


Haha...awesome!


----------



## funkmaster (Jan 27, 2007)

GordonM said:


> Sub paper is regular paper with a silica (sand, i.e. clay) coating. Clay-coated papers are not uncommon, and have been used for decades by printers and artists. Sub ink is water-based, and does not contain nasty solvents or other chemicals. Once dry all that's left is the same kind of synthetic dyes in a 50/50 t-shirt.
> 
> Some waste management companies only want you to recycle newsprint and cardboard, so I guess in that case you'll just have to throw your away. Others, like the one that services my town, encourage you to recycle all paper products, as long as they aren't soiled with grease or other contaminants, or have old food on them.


Thanks GordonM. That's what I figured. The company who does our recycling basically accepts any and all paper products so I am happy that I can recycle it. Wasn't too sure what other people do with their paper.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

Bon Fire, It's getting cold in Michigan. have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

uncletee said:


> Bon Fire, It's getting cold in Michigan. have a nice day uncletee.


Well being that it will be another fall day with a high of 93 tomorrow in the valley of the sun we will just keep putting it with the recycables.


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

We shred and use it for packing we also reuse all the cardboard boxes that vendors ship us unless it has their info printed on the box.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

We reuse boxes for reshipping products out, and make sure when we retape them up, that we tape over any suppliers branding at the same time.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

We use it to ship mugs. We shred it first. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We shred all of ours and pack with it.


----------

